# how to get cpu temperature? motherboard suported? [solved]

## GNUtoo

my cpu is a sempron 2500+  (the same socket as the durons)

how can i get it's temperature in liunx?Last edited by GNUtoo on Sat Jul 22, 2006 6:19 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## nadi

you have to enable the acpi in the kernel to support temperature. Then you can find it in 

```
# cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
```

 or something like this.

You can also see your temperature constantly on the desktop using gkrellm2 indicator.

Nadi

----------

## GNUtoo

it's not in my kernel

what driver should i add?

and is there any app with a huge graqphic that display the temperqature?

----------

## geniux

 *new_to_non_X86 wrote:*   

> it's not in my kernel
> 
> what driver should i add?
> 
> and is there any app with a huge graqphic that display the temperqature?

 

Follow this great guide at Gentoo Wiki and you should have your sensors up and running in no time  :Wink: 

Edit:

gdesklet or superkaramba would display the temperature on your desktop, if you don't want any of them I think that conky can display it not sure though

----------

## GNUtoo

thanks

----------

## GNUtoo

my motherboard:

asrock K7vt4A pro in't in the list:

lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

i can't fincd anything in the kernel

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/SupportedDevices

mabe it has a different chip for the sensors?

----------

## geniux

There's another site that lists more mobo's, I'll search for it and post the link when I find it

----------

## geniux

Ok, didn't find the page, I can search more tonight if you dont get it solved. But I'm pretty sure that the i2c-viapro driver would work for you if not try the i2c-via. I had to try several drivers to get it to work for me

----------

## GNUtoo

 *geniux wrote:*   

> Ok, didn't find the page, I can search more tonight if you dont get it solved. But I'm pretty sure that the i2c-viapro driver would work for you if not try the i2c-via. I had to try several drivers to get it to work for me

 

i am compiling it in the kernel

----------

## GNUtoo

 *nadi wrote:*   

> you have to enable the acpi in the kernel to support temperature. Then you can find it in 
> 
> ```
> # cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
> ```
> ...

 

i compiled the kernel and i didn't found anything inside thermal_zone

----------

## GNUtoo

$ dmesg | grep ic2

there is no output

----------

## geniux

 *new_to_non_X86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i compiled the kernel and i didn't found anything inside thermal_zone

 

But if you follow the Wiki guide and then run sensors

BTW: You should use the W83697HF driver, build it as a module and add it to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

You'll find the driver under Device Drivers -> Hardware Monitoring support,  

<M> Winbond W83627HF, W83627THF, W83637HF, W83687THF, W83697HF

This would do the trick for you, hope it get fixed

----------

## GNUtoo

thanks it works!!!

----------

## geniux

 *new_to_non_X86 wrote:*   

> thanks it works!!!

 

Glad I could help  :Smile: 

----------

